# Chasing down chukars



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Alright y'all. Here's the situation. You've just flushed some chukars. Maybe you got one or two...or zero. However, you pay attention to where they fly (downhill...little freakin' jerks) and see where they sit down. What do you do? Do you immediately work down towards them or do you take your time to hunt a little more and gradually work down to the area where they landed?


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Take your time, I often flush some stranglers.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Stragglers*


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Slap That Quack said:


> Take your time, I often flush some stragglers.


Yep, same here. I consider those callback birds that would have started calling the other birds back to covey up after the danger is gone. I suppose what I'm saying is, even after the stragglers have flushed, do you then head down to where you saw the others sit down or do you give them some time?

I'm trying to determine in different situations how far they will move after landing. I've seen some land, run uphill to cover, and park it. I've seen others land, run uphill, and then run uphill some more until I can't see them. I don't have the answer. I'm just trying to find out from other experienced chukar hunters what they tend to do.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Depends on if I think I'm gonna have to end up climbing that hill again to find/chase other birds up high or if I plan on staying low and heading back.


----------



## Mtnsurf (Aug 30, 2012)

I usually get right after them. The key is to watch as long as you can to see where they ended up. They seem to like to roll over a ridge and tuck in if possible. We usually get a couple more out of the covey if we can get to the point where they soared over the ridge and stay quiet and keep the dog close...


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I usually go right after them, as long as that do not go farther down then I wont to go. To me it also seems like they like to tuck in just over the ridge they land on.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm going to try going right after them then. I made a judgement call the other day to keep working uphill for a little bit and then I was going to loop back down to where I saw the birds sit down. By the time me and the dog got back over there, they were gone. I started thinking that it would probably be more advantageous to watch them closely, mark where they land, and work the dog down towards them if the distance was reasonable. And by reasonable I mean, do I feel like I'm going to die if I have to hike down there and then back up to where I'm at!


----------

